# TFS Contest!



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi all!

We are offering a special prize to the first 3 people who correctly answer the following problem. Please do not post the solution here. Work it out by hand, then take a picture or scan to PDF and send it to us via email to CustomerSupport at SlaythePE dot com.

PROBLEM:

An industrial ice-making machine operates on the ideal vapor-compression cycle, using ammonia. The refrigerant enters the compressor as saturated vapor at 30 psia and leaves the condenser as saturated liquid at 150 psia. Water enters the ice machine at 55°F and leaves as ice at 25°F. For an ice production rate of 500 pounds mass per hour, the power input (hp) to the ice machine is most nearly:

(A) 3.5

(B) 7.0

(C) 14.0

(D) 28.0

Note: 169 Btu of heat needs to be removed from each pound of water at 55°F to turn it into ice at 25°F.







The winners will receive a 20% discount for our recently published practice problems book for the TFS exam. The book contains over 300 problems, all solved in exquisite detail in over 640 pages. All relevant areas of the TFS exam are covered and every single problem can be solved using only the NCEES provided PE Mechanical Handbook. You can download sample pages of our book* here*


----------

